
Microtonal Synthesizer - lisper
http://offtonic.com/synth/
======
gtani
Thx for this. Doesn't work in IE 11, but i'll look at later. On my ticklist is
working thru the text by Partch[0] and Don Ellis' quarter tone book, which has
sax and (I think) 3-valve trumpet fingerings. The amazon blurb on Partch is
interesting, I always assumed he had a traditional Western European theory
education.

Ellis book PDF available w/registration and maybe payment [1], maybe archived
somewhere on web:

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Music-Creative-Fulfillments-
Pa...](http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Music-Creative-Fulfillments-
Paperback/dp/030680106X/)

[1] [http://www.scribd.com/doc/151154827/Don-Ellis-Quarter-
Tones#...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/151154827/Don-Ellis-Quarter-
Tones#force_seo)

------
pdkl95
For fun with microtonal synthesis, (or just "fretless", depending on your zoom
factor), I recommend playing with DIN Is Noise (
[http://dinisnoise.org/](http://dinisnoise.org/) )

Other features include a script api (in Tcl!), support for thousands of
simultanious oscillators, a microtonal mouse+kbd interface, and a Bézier
editor for the waveform, envelope, etc.

DIN may be next to impossible[1] to use as an actual _instrument_ , but it's
still really fun to play with. I would love to see some of DIN's unique ideas
(like Bézier envelopes) used in other synths.

[1] The C.C.C.C., MSBR, and TG albums on my shelf suggest "impossible" is
merely personal opinion.

------
Scene_Cast2
If anyone is interested in atonal / micro-tonal / quarter-tonal music, check
out Wyschnegradsky - he's one of the more prominent composers in this "genre".
His compositions are probably one of the gentler introductions into this
stuff.

For stuff that sounds (somewhat) micro-tonal but isn't, there is Pictures at
an Exhibition - The Hut on Fowl's Legs.

~~~
tprice7
I disagree with clumping atonal together with microtonal, they are two
completely different things.

Regarding Wyschnegradsky, maybe his music is a gentle introduction into atonal
music, I don't know. Compared to other microtonal music though, I find it
quite dissonant. Some alternatives I would suggest:

Wendy Carlos' album "Beaty in the Beast", Easley Blackwood's etudes, such as
this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odTIoRzbDhA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odTIoRzbDhA)
, Sevish's music:
[https://soundcloud.com/sevish](https://soundcloud.com/sevish) ,Cryptic Ruse's
music:
[https://soundcloud.com/crypticruse](https://soundcloud.com/crypticruse), X.J.
Scott's music:
[http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=141776](http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=141776)
,Prent Rodgers' music: [https://soundcloud.com/prent-
rodgers](https://soundcloud.com/prent-rodgers) ,Dante Rosati's music:
[https://soundcloud.com/dante-rosati](https://soundcloud.com/dante-rosati)
,Syzygy's music:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3FZkQTn51o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3FZkQTn51o)

And I could go on.

------
lucasgw
Also, many cultures have microtonality as the basis of melody. Makam in
Turkish/Ottoman classical music, Qawwali in Pakistani Sufi music, both
Carnatic and Hindustani music from Inda, Tuvan from Mongolia, etc. A great
recent example is Aphex Twin's most recent album - Syro - which is pretty much
end-to-end quarter-tone and microtonally based.

------
jashar1
[http://offtonic.com/synth/](http://offtonic.com/synth/)

